

No more scratch.txt on my desktop - briangonzalez
http://briangonzalez.org/alfred/daily-pad

======
allwein
I no longer keep a single scratch text file for snippets like this. For each
new thing, I simply create a new text document in a BBEdit window I have
dedicated to scratch. Ever since Lion's autosave feature, I no longer have to
worry about persisting anything.

~~~
briangonzalez
Where do they live on your hard drive? Do you ever have the need to look at
your scratch files from the past?

